# Does anyone recognize this lug work?



## oldwhizzer (Jul 10, 2022)

No marking on who made this bike? Thanks


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2022)

-----

thank you for presenting this fine mystery to the forum

in cases such as this where the cycle carries no markings and exhibits no "signature" features a good beginning point is to determine the frame's tube diameters and threading

this step gives information which helps to limit the possible national origins

there are three main standards with a couple sub-variants

these are known as "British"/BSC/ISO/"English", "French"/metric and "Italian"

---

the fittings worn by the machine suggest it may date from near to 1960

its Juy shift lever set and L.J. 23 model front mech are shown in this manufacturer brochure dated that year:





the cycle's gear ensemble, chainset and saddle are all products of France

this might understandably lead one to suspect a francophone origin, although there are also some contra-indications

some of these include headset, stem, rear hub & quite possibly pedals

keep in mind that the bicycle may have been sold new as a frameset with headset, in which case its kitting would have been carried out by the new owner with fittings on hand or of their personal preference...

the machine's lower headset stack is of a pattern termed "Alatet" which was produced by the British firms of Brampton and Thomas D. Cross & Sons Ltd.

two examples of Brampton Alatet -









			VeloBase.com - Component: Brampton Alatet
		




			VeloBase.com - Component: Brampton Alatet
		


its upper stack looks as though it may have begun as an Alatet pattern but has been "kluged" with two non-original lock washers and a non-original lock nut

British manufactured headsets are rarely employed on non-anglophone produced cycles, while those headsets produced in other lands are frequently encountered on cycles produced in non-native nations

the bicycle's rear hub is of a large flange three-piece or five-piece design with large round holes in the flanges.  this is a shape consistent with products of the British based manufacturer BH and some other British hub makers as well.  wheels are mis-matched and suspect front to be a replacement.

---

oops, you inquired as to the lugs   ; ^  ]      hath not forgot

have in my files printed materials for major lug producers Agrati, BOCAMA & NERVEX

the frame's lug pattern lines up with no offering from any of these firms

suspect a good candidate may possibly be Haden of the U.K.

unfortunately have very limited printed material on their products

here is a brochure of the 1980's era
the pattern termed "Specialist" exhibits a big smooth curve leading to the prominent side point of its feature cut - a curve and point resembling the feature cut of your frame's lugs

also the nozzle cut and seat lug bear something of a "family resemblance" to those of your frame





forum member    @dnc1    is highly knowledgeable on all matters related to British velo and has access to the files of the Veteran Cycle Club Library

he may to able to find materials there which support or disprove the suggestion of a Haden origin for the frame's lug set

use of a Haden pattern lug ensemble would fit in well with an anglophone origin for the bicycle

-----


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you for presenting this fine mystery to the forum
> 
> ...



^ what he said


----------



## Jesper (Jul 13, 2022)

I will check some of my older (40s-60s) frames; seems like I have a similar lug pattern on one.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jul 16, 2022)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## juvela (Jul 19, 2022)

-----

possible small step forward...





on page 105 of a 1939 catalogue from Brown Brothers (British cycle fittings)

a _similar _pattern is shown

the nozzle cut looks a close match to the subject pattern

the feature cut is similar but its proportions differ

unfortunately Brown Brothers does not identify the make or the model name of this pattern

they state it is "foreign" which one would would think likely to be of french origin at this date

although the crown shown with the lugs_ somewhat_ resembles an EKLA (Belgium) model D design...








__
		https://flic.kr/p/o3G8ER


---

not well shown in images provided thus far are shell, ends and bridges

possible that views of these features may advance the inquiry


-----


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jul 23, 2022)

I believe the frame is older than the components?


----------

